# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [LEGISLATION]Question sur le pavoisement du drapeau franais

## pedouille

J'ai toujours cru que le pavoisement du drapeau franais tait interdit en dehors de certaines dates (ftes nationales, etc...). Mais je ne parviens pas  trouver des informations  ce sujet.

qu'en est-il ? quelqu'un a-t-il des informations ?

----------


## Mamilie

> J'ai toujours cru que le pavoisement du drapeau franais tait interdit en dehors de certaines dates (ftes nationales, etc...). Mais je ne parviens pas  trouver des informations  ce sujet.
> 
> qu'en est-il ? quelqu'un a-t-il des informations ?


Alors pour moi c'est le contraire! Le pavoisement est obligatoire  certaines dates pour toutes les administrations et institutions publiques: 14 juillet 8 mai 11 novembre + lections. Tu confonds avec les feux d'artifices.

----------


## Katyucha

Le pavoisement du tag est obligatoire sur la taverne, quelque soit le jour de l'anne  ::sm::

----------


## pedouille

En fait, je me suis mal exprim : je ne parle pas des batiments publics, mais des batiments privs uniquement.

Edit : dsol pour le tag  ::oops::

----------


## Mamilie

Oui mais je ne vois pas ce que a change. Le drapeau est un emblme national il n'est pas interdit, il est obligatoire dans plusieurs cas comme par exemple sur toutes les institutions qui arborent un autre emblme. Au parlement europen de Strasbourg,  ct du drapeau europen, on trouve le drapeau franais de la mme taille car on est en France. De mme lors d'une fte de village, lorsqu'on dcore la ville aux armoiries du village et de la rgion, il est obligatoire de placer  la mairie un drapeau franais. Dans quelles conditions voudrais-tu interdire le drapeau?

----------


## pedouille

Tu n'as pas d lire ce que j'ai crit. Je ne parle pas de batiments publics ou institutionnels, mais de mettre un drapeau franais sur le perron de ma maison : est-ce que j'ai le droit ou pas ? est-ce qu'il y a une lgislation prcise ? ou est-ce que je me pose une question qui n'a pas de raison d'tre ?

----------


## Katyucha

Je ne vois pas pourquoi on aurait pas le droit
Un symbole national appartient  la nation, donc nous

----------


## Mamilie

> Tu n'as pas d lire ce que j'ai crit. Je ne parle pas de batiments publics ou institutionnels, mais de mettre un drapeau franais sur le perron de ma maison : est-ce que j'ai le droit ou pas ? est-ce qu'il y a une lgislation prcise ? ou est-ce que je me pose une question qui n'a pas de raison d'tre ?


Si j'ai trs bien lu et je rpte: il n'y a rien qui interdit d'avoir un drapeau. Il n'existe que des lois pour en obliger l'utilisation comme les exemples que j'ai donn.

----------


## Mamilie

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi on aurait pas le droit
> Un symbole national appartient  la nation, donc nous


D'accord avec toi mais on a quand mme pas le droit de le brler mme s'il est  nous. Mais je m'gare ce n'est pas la question... :;):

----------


## gorgonite

> D'accord avec toi mais on a quand mme pas le droit de le brler mme s'il est  nous.



enfin pas en public... aprs si les feux de jardins sont autoriss, tu devrais pouvoir jouer  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Ben moi je dirai que le pavoisement du drapeau catalan est obligatoire en Catalogne  ::lol::  



Surtout les jours de match de l'USAP  ::mouarf::  

ps : ALLLEZ L'UUUUSSAAAAAPPPP  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Xtof68

En revanche, vu la rgion o je vis, je constate que nombre de citoyens suisses vivant en France ne se gnent pas pour mettre un norme drapeau de leur pays sur un mt, alors qu'aucun drapeau tranger n'est,  ma connaissance, suppos tre plac sur un mt, sur le territoire national, sans que le drapeau franais soit plac  une hauteur au moins quivalente.

----------


## Mamilie

> En revanche, vu la rgion o je vis, je constate que nombre de citoyens suisses vivant en France ne se gnent pas pour mettre un norme drapeau de leur pays sur un mt, alors qu'aucun drapeau tranger n'est,  ma connaissance, suppos tre plac sur un mt, sur le territoire national, sans que le drapeau franais soit plac  une hauteur au moins quivalente.


Exactement! Mais la loi n'est applique que pour les institutions publiques. Mais que fait la police!  ::aie:: 
Y'a du trafic de drapeau  la douane? Aprs le toutou renifleurs de biftons voici le toutou traqueur de drapeau suisse...

----------


## pedouille

D'accord, donc c'est autoris, voila qui rpond  ma question. Pourquoi alors en voit-on si peu en France, alors qu'aux Etats-Unis, ils sont trs courants ?

----------


## Mamilie

> D'accord, donc c'est autoris, voila qui rpond  ma question. Pourquoi alors en voit-on si peu en France, alors qu'aux Etats-Unis, ils sont trs courants ?


Parce que les amricains ont un gocentrisme nationaliste sur-dvelopp.

----------


## Astartee

> Pourquoi alors en voit-on si peu en France, alors qu'aux Etats-Unis, ils sont trs courants ?


a c'est une question de mentalit !  ::mrgreen:: 
Les amricains (attention clich) sont fiers de leurs pays, srs d'avoir toujours raison, d'tre les sauveurs du monde... donc leur drapeau ils l'affichent !
Les franais (attention re-clich) sont des rleurs ns qui crachent sur tout, surtout sur leur gouvernement, alors bon le drapeau...

ok a fait beaucoup de clichs, mais je pense qu'il y a un peu de a tout de mme  ::aie:: 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, il me semble qu'ici il est plutt mal vu d'tre nationaliste ou un tant soit peu pro-mili (cd _'pas anti-mili'_ en fait)... Souvenir des extrmes gauche et droite qui ont jou sur ces ressorts ?  ::?:

----------


## Xtof68

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi, il me semble qu'ici il est plutt mal vu d'tre nationaliste ou un tant soit peu pro-mili


tu n'as pas totalement tort, mais mme mes amis amricains (j'en ai, honte  moi  ::):  ) disent que chez eux, a fait un peu _redneck_ de mettre le Stars and Stripes partout. Oui, ils sont, comme dans ton clich, plus fiers de leur drapeau que nous, mais pas tout le monde. Et ceux qui voyagent beaucoup, comme les amis dont je parle, trouvent d'assez mauvais got l'omniprsence de leurs couleurs sur tout et n'importe quoi (des chaussettes jusqu' des sodas), reconnaissant de fait que cela a t de la faute de nombre de leurs compatriotes.
J'ai t surpris par rapport  mes prjugs, en allant, en 1998, voir des amis amricains installs  proximit de Paris (je vivais alors dans le 95). Je m'attendais navement  voir au moins un drapeau chez eux (clichs, quand vous nous tenez), eh bien non, rien, rien de rien. En rponse  mes questionnements vidents, ils m'ont expliqu ne pas tre une annexe de l'Ambassade, ni une base militaire avance, et que l'on peut aimer son pays sans afficher ses couleurs partout et surtout en gardant un esprit critique. Je te concde que les amis dont je parle ne sont pas un chantillon reprsentatif, et si on se reprsente plutt les citoyens US  l'oppos de cela, ce n'est pas sans motif.

----------


## Lung

Il y a quelques annes, quand j'atais all en Virginie, j'avais t effectivement  frapp de voir des drapeaux partout.

----------


## souviron34

c'est d  l'ge du pays...

Quand j'tais jeune (eh oui a m'est arriv  :;):  ) j'ai travers tout le Canada en voiture avec un anglais, et je suis revenu avec lui par les US (Vancouver -> Qubec -> NewYork -> Ottawa -> Detroit -> Seattle ).

Et nous avons eu de grandes discussions sur l'humour... Et la question du drapeau est relie  celle-ci..

Et la conclusion  laquelle nous tions parvenu :

Dans nos vieux pays, nous CONNAISSONS notre culture, avec ses dfauts et ses qualits. Mais 2000 ans d'histoire font que nous sommes profondment "de notre pays", sans en tre fiers pour autant.. Juste parce qu'on en fait partie. Donc chez nous, la drision, l'auto-drision, la critique de nos travers et/ou de notre culture et/ou de nos gouvernements est notre moyen en fait d'affirmer notre appartenance, en nous moquant de nous-mme.


Les USA, qui n'ont que 230 ans d'existence, sont en pleine phase nationaliste  (d'o effectivement tous les drapeaux, y compris dans les quertiers pauvres de "white trash" ou les villes de mobile home), o la crtique est aise sut tel ou tel tat (les amricains de l'Est se moquent de ceux de la cte ouest comme "laid back" (trop relaxes, quasi hippies), ceux de l'ouest se moquent de ceux de l'est comme "tight ass" (un parapluie dans le c.l), ceux des villes de ceux des campagnes comme "rednecks" (bouseux borns) ... MAIS on ne se moque pas de l'ETAT.... C'est ce qui dfinit la culture et le pays pour l'instant.

Le Canada,  contrario, est trs jeune (120 ans). Au Canada, on se moque ouvertement du gouvernement fdral et de l'ETAT, mais surtout pas de SA province et de SA culture locale, car les canadiens n'ont pas encore conscience d'tre UN pays et UNE culture.

Donc oui les Amricains sont nationalistes, et oui les intellos amricains le sont en gnral moins que les rednecks des prairies (quoique cela dpend.. ).

Mais de l'autre ct il est vrai qu'en France sentiment d'appartenance "public" (et donc drapeau) est associ  nationalisme, et  droite...

Alors que j'ai le souvenir de mon grand-pre, instituteur, gaz pendant la 1re Guerre, et dont un fls tait mort  la Seconde , arborant firement sur la faade de la maison le 14 Juillet le drapeau franais.... (tout en fredonnant des chansons grivoises...)...

PS : et d'ailleurs une note humoristique  ce sujet avec les Amricains... En dehors de la Louisiane, savez-vous que dans beaucoup de villes amricaines le 14 Juillet est ft ? D'une part il y a toujours quelque part un restau franais (chic videmment   ::mrgreen::  ). Mais d'autre part ils sont trs sensible  la France et la Rvolution franaise (ainsi qu' Napolon). Et dans toutes les villes amricaines au Sud de la frontire canadienne, ainsi que dans les les du Pacifique entre Seattle et Vancouver, le 14 Juillet donne lieu  des bals et des guirlandes, et ils chantent la Marseillaise...

----------


## Erwy

> c'est d  l'ge du pays...


D'accord sur ce point, mais j'aurais tendance  penser qu'il y a *aussi* un autre facteur que la "fiert" et le qentiment national  en jeu (parce que ce phnomne ne concerne en effet pas que la France mais une majorit de l'Europe).
Il y a deux moments ou on voit moult drapeaux et autres tendarts:
- Les ftes
- Les guerres

La pluaprt des pays de l'Europe, contrairement au USA,  connu nombre de guerre sur son territoire et c'est encore un fait rcent.
Je ne serais pas tonn qu'il y ait sur ce point un certain "traumatisme" qui circonscrit clairement le pavoisement  des vnements exceptionnels dans nos cultures.
Mais ce n'est qu'un avis personnel

----------


## hegros

> Il y a deux moments ou on voit moult drapeaux et autres tendarts:
> - Les ftes
> - Les guerres


Il y a aussi les matchs de football  ::aie::

----------


## Katyucha

Je pense aussi que l'histoire joue normment.

La vieille Europe a connu tellement de guerre , de massacre au nom d'un idal, d'une nation, d'un drapeau voir mme au nom de rien du tout ... que nous assimillons surement cette partie noire du patriotisme aux diffrents symboles nationaux.

Les Etats unis est un pays jeune, qui n'a jamais t envahi ou meurtri par autant de guerre que l'Europe a subi.
Ils ont une histoire diffrente et une gographie diffrente.
Il ne faut pas oublier quand mme que les Etats Unis tait super referm sur eux avant la premiere guerre mondiale. Que leur entre fut tardive sur la scene internationale, largement domine par un quator : Russe-France-Prusse-Angleterre
En 2017, ca fera un siecle seulement qu'ils sont sur la scene internationale.


Sinon, oui, je n'ai pas de drapeau franais, mais je n'ai pas besoin d'un symbole pour tre fier de mon pays.

Mon seul souhait, c'est qu'un jour on affiche non plus un drapeau franais mais un drapeau europen partout.

----------


## SnakemaN

> Il y a aussi les matchs de football


D'ou ma remarque  :;): 
Chez nous en catalogne, on affiche plus facilement le drapeau catalan, meme sur les mairies, batiments publics il y a les deux le drapeau catalan (le premier qui me dit que c'est un drapeau espagnol  ::sm:: )

Allez donc en bretagne ils ont leurs drapeau partout aussi  ::): 
C'est peut etre sans doute du au fait que le drapeau est un peu trop rattach au nationalisme de droite un peu extreme qu'on ose moins l'afficher, mais malgr tout ce qu'on peut dire je suis quand meme fier de mon pays, c'est normal, non ? ::):

----------


## hegros

> Mon seul souhait, c'est qu'un jour on affiche non plus un drapeau franais mais un drapeau europen partout.


Ca va tre dur puisque dja les franais ont rpondu non au rfrendum. ::roll::  Je les vois mal agiter un drapeau europen par la suite

----------


## haltabush

Heu, je ne voudrais pas trop sortir du sujet, mais  mon avis beaucoup de Franais ont rejet la constitution europenne parce qu'elle tait juge ultra-librale, et certainement pas par opposition  l'unit politique de l'Europe. Au Royaume-Uni, en revanche, le gouvernement tait contre la constitution car elle imposait une structure politique supra-nationnale relle (d'ailleurs, je crois que le terme "constitution" a t retir du nouveau trait pour ne pas leur dplaire...)

----------


## hegros

> Heu, je ne voudrais pas trop sortir du sujet, mais  mon avis beaucoup de Franais ont rejet la constitution europenne parce qu'elle tait juge ultra-librale, ...


On pourrait trouver pleins de pretextes et d'hypothses pour ce rejet au final ce qu'on retient c'est que les franais ont vot non.

----------


## haltabush

Bien sr, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont vot non  un texte qu'il faut considrer que les Franais ne veulent pas "agiter le drapeau europen".

----------


## hegros

> Bien sr, mais ce que je veux dire c'est que ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont vot non  un texte qu'il faut considrer que les Franais ne veulent pas "agiter le drapeau europen".


Beh si dans la majorit. Si les lecteurs n'ont pas vot pour le PS ce n'est pas pour agiter leur drapeau aprs

----------


## Xtof68

Je ne peux, pour ce qui est du sentiment d'amricanisme et d'attachement au drapeau et  ses symboliques, m'empcher de me livrer  une petite rflexion :
- Les EUAN sont un pays "jeune", oui, et une assez forte proportion de leur population est issue des flux migratoires rcents. En clair,  part les "natifs" amrindiens et les descendants des passagers du "Mayflower", beaucoup d'amricains ont au moins un anctre non-amricain  moins de trois gnrations en arrire.
Ceci a pour effet d'imprgner les gens du sentiment d'tre _devenus_ amricains, et d'honorer, par une appartenance ostentatoire  ce pays, le souvenir du choix, souvent li  des impratifs de survie, d'immigration de la part d'anctres rcents. Ceci se retrouve par exemple chez les citadins, petits-enfants d'immigrants juifs russes, mais aussi dans les milieux ruraux du Middle-West ou des Etats du Sud, et beaucoup moins chez les afro-amricains dont les ascendants taient arrivs contre leur gr (je parle de groupes dont je connais certains membres).

Ceci ne se retrouve pas dans les populations issues de l'immigration rcente dans des pays comme la France ou l'Allemagne. La principale diffrence que l'on peut relever se situe dans deux domaines :la ghettosation des immigrants en Europe, qui a eu pour effet de confiner les nouveaux arrivants  l'cart des populations _de souche_. Il est plus dur de ressentir une appartenance  un groupe si ce dernier se rvle hermtique.  la tideur de la fiert nationale prexistante : un arrivant en Europe ne ressentira pas chez les populations prsentes une relle fiert, ni mme un sentiment national, ou alors, celui-ci est une barrire qui se traduit par un rejet.


On peut aussi chercher un parallle avec d'autres pays, tels Israel, par exemple.  Les conflits non encore rsolus qui ont entour l'closion de ce pays font que pour un membre de la diaspora qui migre vers Israel, le fait de devenir citoyen du pays constitue l'achvement d'une qute multi-gnrationnelle (le retour vers la terre promise), et il est facile de constater une fiert (qui s'affiche par des symboles tels le drapeau) chez les Israliens naturaliss depuis peu.

La question fondamentale reste cependant autre. En effet, l'individu a un besoin grgaire, et l'envie d'appartenir  un groupe (ethnique, culturel, etc.) se retrouve dans le _revival_ (la rsurgence) des cultures et langues rgionales. Je suis ce que LineLe ou Mamilie appellent un AAOC, je ne renie pas cela, et je respecte les Bretons ou les Catalans ici (avec une petite tendresse que je n'ai pas pour les "Parigots" sans identit). Et l justement se situe le _hic_ : 
si le sentiment national, rgional, ethnique, (ou mme familial) est facteur d'change, il est  favoriser. En revanche, s'il est synonyme de rejet d'autrui, d'intolrance et d'troitesse d'esprit, il doit tre combattu sans hsitation.

Cordialement
C.

----------


## haltabush

> Beh si dans la majorit. Si les lecteurs n'ont pas vot pour le PS ce n'est pas pour agiter leur drapeau aprs


Ah, on arrive au coeur du problme  ::): 
Ce que je tente de t'expliquer, c'est que les Franais n'ont pas vot contre l'Europe, mais contre un trait qu'ils jugeaient inadapt.

----------


## hegros

C'est comme si tu me disais les franais n'ont pas vot contre le PS mais contre leur programme ce qui revient finalement au mme. Mais c'est vrai que tout le monde ne vote pas de la mme faon donc je conois qu'une partie des franais ont vot non contre le trait et non contre l'Europe.

----------


## pedouille

Le problme de la constitution europenne est qu'elle faisait l'amalgame entre l'Europe et le libralisme... A partir de l, bien malin est celui qui sait pour laquelle des deux raisons les franais ont vot oui ou non...

----------


## Mdinoc

Si on part sur le sujet de l'Europe, je pense bien qu'il y avait un "non" pro-europen, qui voulait dire : "On ne veut pas d'un trait aussi inacceptable pour NOTRE europe".
A l'inverse du "non" anti-europen qui disait : "On ne veut pas lier NOTRE france aussi intimement  l'europe".

Crois-tu impossible que ceux du premier cas aient agit des drapeaux europens en apprenant la victoire sur le "oui" ?

----------


## Mamilie

Oul a drape, on parlait pas de drapeau?




> Sinon, oui, je n'ai pas de drapeau franais, mais je n'ai pas besoin d'un symbole pour tre fier de mon pays.
> 
> Mon seul souhait, c'est qu'un jour on affiche non plus un drapeau franais mais un drapeau europen partout.


C'est mal barr car ce qui se vend le plus en France ce sont des drapeaux rgionaux. Les franais n'affichent pas leur "francitude" puisqu'ils sont convaincus de l'tre. C'est marqu sur leur carte d'identit, leur chquier, leur passport, permis de conduire, carte d'assur sociale, carte d'lecteur etc... Ce qui leur manque c'est qu' part leur accent rien ne trahit vraiment leur appartenance  leur chre AOC comme chez nous (en Alsace) ou l'AOC est plutt une "appelation d'origine qui a vraiment de la classe".




_"Mr wlla bliwa w mr send"_

----------


## Astartee

En fait y'a plein d'Alsaciens ici si j'ai bien compris  ::mrgreen::  
J'aimerai bien pouvoir me dire alsacienne, mais de ce ct l je n'ai gure plus que mon nom de famille (que je risque fort de perdre un jour) et quelques souvenirs d'enfance chez ma grand-mre.
(les Lamele de Pques, le Kuglopf du ptit dj de vacances, mon arrire-grand-mre qui m'appelait "***le" et dont je croyais qu'elle ne connaissait pas mon vrai prnom, les conversations entre ma grand-mre et mon arrire-grand-mre dont je ne comprenais que le mot "Schokolade" avant qu'on m'en donne un morceau... un costume de petite Alsacienne avec la coiffe noire  grand noeud, qui vient d'une autre arrire-grand-mre...)

Mais comme je n'ai jamais habit en Alsace et mme que j'ai beaucoup dmnag dans mon enfance, je suis franaise faute de mieux  ::roll::  Mme si j'aimerais bien pouvoir _avoir la classe_ moi aussi et me revandiquer d'une rgion en particulier !
Il est agrable d'avoir une identit un peu plus _restreinte_ que celle de notre pays, car mme  l'intrieur de la France les habitudes varient... Et dans l'Europe c'est encore plus vrai ! Je ne suis pas contre la construction d'une Europe unie et forte (au sens conomique et politique), mais j'ai un peu peur qu'au fil du temps nos us et coutumes deviennent identiques, dans une sorte de "melting-pot" dans lequel je crois qu'on perdrait beaucoup. L'intrt des voyages n'est-il pas de vivre autrement, "ailleurs", et de sentir qu'on "rentre  la maison" lorsqu'on rentre dans son pays (ou sa rgion) ?

----------


## LineLe

> Oul a drape, on parlait pas de drapeau?
> 
> 
> 
> C'est mal barr car ce qui se vend le plus en France ce sont des drapeaux rgionaux. Les franais n'affichent pas leur "francitude" puisqu'ils sont convaincus de l'tre. C'est marqu sur leur carte d'identit, leur chquier, leur passport, permis de conduire, carte d'assur sociale, carte d'lecteur etc... Ce qui leur manque c'est qu' part leur accent rien ne trahit vraiment leur appartenance  leur chre AOC comme chez nous (en Alsace) ou l'AOC est plutt une "appelation d'origine qui a vraiment de la classe".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Mr wlla bliwa w mr send"_


 ::king::  
vais au boulot avec mon tShirt "MADE IN ALSACE"
vive Brad Wurst !!

----------


## Xtof68

Le plus important n'est pas de se dfinir par rapport  l'appartenance  tel ou tel groupe (on n'est pas con au point d'tre des troupeaux hurlants de supporters de foot, tout de mme  ::mrgreen:: ), mais de savoir qui on est en tant qu'individu.
Pour cela, le fait de savoir d'o l'on vient peut aider, on se confre une origine, on se rattache  des traditions (cf. les _Lamele_ d'Astartee, ou le _kouign amann_ de nos amis de "l'autre bout"), mais on n'est pas pour autant priv de son individualit.
L'instinct grgaire dont j'ai parl plus haut doit nous venir de nos anctres _homo erectus_, qui s'taient rendu compte qu'une meute de bipdes hurlants impressionne plus le tigre  dents de sabre que l'individu isol et apeur. Ceci dit, se dire de telle ou telle "AOC" ne doit tre ni limitatif, ni un critre d'exclusion d'autrui.


I ben ws I ben, un wann's D'r net g'fllt, knsch' m'r dr Buckel nuff rutscha

----------


## Xtof68

> vais au boulot avec mon tShirt "MADE IN ALSACE"
> vive Brad Wurst !!


Brad Wurst, mieux que Pitt du mme nom  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mamilie

> vais au boulot avec mon tShirt "MADE IN ALSACE"
> vive Brad Wurst !!


Moi aussi  ::mouarf::  
J'en ai mme un nouveau depuis pas longtemps que je cache sous mon pull quand le boss est dans les parage...

Cadeau de mes chers zamis... ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

ah ou l'est pas mal uil ^^
vais ptet m'en commander d'autres  ::P:

----------


## Mamilie

Et voici Brad le magnifique pour les AOC qui ne le connatrait pas encore...

----------


## SnakemaN

> Brad Wurst, mieux que Pitt du mme nom





> Brad Wurst, mieux que Pitt du mme nom


 Tu laggue Xtof ?  ::lol::  

Pour en revenir a ce que disais Astartee, il est vrai qu'on est vraiment bien quand on rentre chez soit, bon je suis pas trop mal a Marseille, mais j'avoue que les vignes sous le soleil, la mer d'un bleu fonce en contrebas des criques de roches noire de Collioure, ces petites plages de gros sable qui nous chatouille les pieds.


Le Canigou, magnifique montagne, emblme du pays catalan, cet arrire pays ou il fait bon vivre, avec ses champs d'arbres fruitier en fleurs, de pchers, de cerisiers, cet odeur de pin tenace et envoutante sous le soleil, cette garrigue sauvage ou on ballade en famille crapahutant entre les arbustes de thym, de romarin et de lavande....

Rhaa j'aime ma rgion  ::ccool::

----------


## Vld44

C'est trs bien, mais de l  en faire une nation, y'a quand mme un foss.

Raaah je ne supporte pas les indpendantistes ...

----------


## Mamilie

> C'est trs bien, mais de l  en faire une nation, y'a quand mme un foss.
> 
> Raaah je ne supporte pas les indpendantistes ...


Tu t'adresses  qui l? Personne ici n'est un indpendantiste. On dit juste qu'on aime nos rgions. Personne il me semble n'a dit qu'il ne se considrait pas franais.

En France le pass historique est charg notamment pour des rgions frontalires ou ctires comme l'Alsace ou la PACA. Chaque rgion a des habitudes, des coutumes, des ftes, des spcialits culinaires, parfois mme un language toujours usit.

Es-tu vraiment tmoin d'une identit nationale franaise? Je ne pense pas me tromper en disant que tout le monde ici est fier d'tre franais. C'est pas une raison pour ne pas aimer sa rgion et se sentir plus " la maison" dans une rgion que dans une autre. Cette remarque est bien mal place.

Mais bon si tu considres que c'est pareil partout en France, je suppose que tu ne t'en vas jamais de chez toi pour des vacances sinon quel gchis puisque c'est partout pareil.

@SnakemaN: Moi aussi je l'aime bien ta rgion, surtout l'arrire pays.

----------


## Astartee

@Mamilie : je ne pense pas que Vld44 s'adressait  qui que ce soit en particulier, mais profitait juste du sujet pour rler contre les indpendantistes en gnral  ::roll::  enfin, si je l'ai compris comme a, c'est justement parce que sinon 'eut t totalement dplac  ::mrgreen::  a l'est peut-tre quand mme, remarque...

----------


## souviron34

> ....je n'ai gure plus que mon nom de famille  (que je risque fort de perdre un jour)....


juste une remarque en passant... Cela n'a jamais figur dans la loi franaise, depuis Napolon.

Toute femme peut garder son nom de "jeune fille".

C'est uniquement une question d'habitude...

Et la France fait partie, avec les pays nordiques, des pays o l'habitude est la plus forte, alors que les pays du Sud (soi disant machos) ne le font pas (Espagne, Italie en particulier).


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Astartee

Je sais je sais mais comme je ne suis ni "moderne" ni "fministe" je vais respecter les habitudes  ::P:

----------


## ben_harper

> juste une remarque en passant... Cela n'a jamais figur dans la loi franaise, depuis Napolon.
> 
> Toute femme peut garder son nom de "jeune fille".
> 
> C'est uniquement une question d'habitude...
> 
> Et la France fait partie, avec les pays nordiques, des pays o l'habitude est la plus forte, alors que les pays du Sud (soi disant machos) ne le font pas (Espagne, Italie en particulier).


Enfin en mme temps, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de macho dans le fait que 2 personnes maries portent le mme nom.
Et d'ailleurs maintenant on a tendance  combiner les 2 noms.

----------


## Astartee

> Et d'ailleurs maintenant on a tendance  combiner les 2 noms.


Les problmes arrivent vers la quatrime gnration  ::mrgreen::  
A un moment ou  un autre, il faudra de toutes manires choisir...

----------


## ben_harper

> Les problmes arrivent vers la quatrime gnration  
> A un moment ou  un autre, il faudra de toutes manires choisir...


Il me semble que de toute faon la loi impose de ne pas pouvoir combiner plus de 2 noms.

----------


## souviron34

> Enfin en mme temps, je vois pas ce qu'il y a de macho dans le fait que 2 personnes maries portent le mme nom.


je constate juste, je ne prend pas position..  ::aie::  

quoique.. Je vis depuis 24 ans en "concubinage", et je ne vois vraiment pas la diffrence (et mme si on s'tait maris).. 

Elle n'est pas devenue "mon ombre", ni "ma moiti", et pourtant elle a toujours son nom et on est toujours ensemble..

Et j'avoue que j'ai du mal  comprendre que quelqu'un veuille prendre le nom de quelqu'un d'autre.. Je n'en vois pas l'intrt...

----------


## Astartee

> Il me semble que de toute faon la loi impose de ne pas pouvoir combiner plus de 2 noms.


Certes, certes  :;): 
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'on ne peut _raisonnablement_ pas garder le nom de tous ses anctres (en dehors de toute considration lgale[*]). Il y a un moment o il faut choisir. Je ne peux pas tre bretonne ET alsacienne ET lyonnaise, mme si j'ai des liens avec chaque rgion, et je ne peux pas porter le nom de tous mes arrires-grands-parents, mme si je les aime pour ce qu'ils reprsentent.
Choisir le double nom est une manire de reporter ce choix, mais il devra tre fait tout de mme.

[*]
_Heureusement_ que la loi limite la combinaison des noms, sinon il y aurait toujours des petits malins pour profiter de la situation et se mettre dans des situations invivables... _"Ce formulaire est mal conu ! il n'y a que 50 caractres rservs pour le nom !"_
Remarquons cependant que les noms  rallonge ("de Machin de Truc de Chose") existent tout de mme... Faudrait rformer a, non ?  ::aie::  mais nooon je ne suis pas aigrie par mon manque de particule !

----------


## Mamilie

> je constate juste, je ne prend pas position..  
> 
> quoique.. Je vis depuis 24 ans en "concubinage", et je ne vois vraiment pas la diffrence (et mme si on s'tait maris).. 
> 
> Elle n'est pas devenue "mon ombre", ni "ma moiti", et pourtant elle a toujours son nom et on est toujours ensemble..
> 
> Et j'avoue que j'ai du mal  comprendre que quelqu'un veuille prendre le nom de quelqu'un d'autre.. Je n'en vois pas l'intrt...


Moi j'aimerais bien porter le mme nom que mes enfants, c'est tout. Je vais trs certainement garder mon nom de jeune fille en deuxime (raison professionnelle d'une part et d'autre part a me plait aussi de le garder) mais pour mes enfants a sera dj assez d'en avoir un, surtout si c'est une fille.

----------


## haltabush

[troll]



> Remarquons cependant que les noms  rallonge ("de Machin de Truc de Chose") existent tout de mme... Faudrait rformer a, non ?


On ressort la guillotine?
[/troll]

----------


## Astartee

> On ressort la guillotine?


Rhooo tout de suite...
On peut couper les noms sans couper les ttes  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Rhooo tout de suite...
> On peut couper les noms sans couper les ttes


Oui mais faudra que tu coupes la tte  certains avant de pouvoir toucher  leur ancestral nom de famille... re ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Oui mais faudra que tu coupes la tte  certains avant de pouvoir toucher  leur ancestral nom de famille... re


C'est pas faux  ::twisted::

----------


## Xtof68

On peut pavoiser comme on veut ICI

----------


## Mamilie

> On peut pavoiser comme on veut ICI


ICI aussi  :;):

----------


## parp1

ICI aussi.. Bon ok on se croirait dans braveheart avec des cahute au milieu des prairies...

Sinon il y a aussi un chose vachement d'encrer dans le gouvernement Amricain c'est DIEU (GOD)...

Quand on voie certain politicar (casiement tous) faire ca au nom de dieu....

C'est assez inquietant.

Pourquoi est si ancr... on est plus a l'poque des WASP et meme si l'amerique est puritaine.... pourquoi?

----------


## Xtof68

> ICI aussi


oui, mais j'ai un autre site sympa, o l'on peut voir les stars et les _people_ en petite tenue... ICI 

c'est ce qu'on appelle du marketing...

----------


## SnakemaN

> c'est ce qu'on appelle du marketing...


 ::salo:: 

 ::mouarf3::

----------


## zooro

> Sinon il y a aussi un chose vachement d'encrer dans le gouvernement Amricain c'est DIEU (GOD)...
> Quand on voie certain politicar (casiement tous) faire ca au nom de dieu....
> C'est assez inquietant.
> Pourquoi est si ancr... on est plus a l'poque des WASP et meme si l'amerique est puritaine.... pourquoi?


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89tats-Unis_d'Am%C3%A9rique



> Devise nationale :
> (1776 - prsent) E Pluribus Unum
> (latin :  De plusieurs, un )
> *(1956 - prsent) In God We Trust
> (anglais :  En Dieu nous avons foi )*


Je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait inquitant. En Europe, il n'y a que la France qui soit "laque"; les autres pays, mme si la sparation des Eglises et des Etats est bien tablie, ont presque tous une religion officielle.

----------

